# Empire Jumna and Cairnvilona - anyone know anything about them?



## billh35 (Sep 12, 2009)

I am trying to find out about the "Empire Jumna" and the "Cairnvilona" (that may be spelt incorrectly) which were war time UK merchant tankers.

I know the Jumna was sold to Shell and eventually scrapped in 1964 in Singapore but that is all I know. (I have found one rather poor pic of the Jumna).

My 90 year old father served as an engineer on both ships and speaks fondly of them both - he even recounts the Juma being rammed side on in the Thames estuary when she was nearly new.

Can anyone please offer any information or photos?

Thanks guys!


----------



## maritiem (Nov 8, 2007)

Hallo Bill

FOSSULARCA (1945 - 1964) 2370g 1273n 301' x 44' 
T 3-cyl by D. Rowan & Co. Ltd, Glasgow. 
1.1945 Completed by Grangemouth Dockyard Co. Ltd as EMPIRE JUMNA for M.O.W.T. (Hadley Shipping Co. Ltd, mgr). 1946 Management transferred to Anglo-Saxon. 1946 Purchased by Anglo-Saxon renamed FOSSULARCA. 1964 Broken up at Singapore.

CAIRNVALONA (1918 1952) 49299 2937n 415' x 53'
T 3-cyl by Blair & Co. Ltd,Stockton.
10.4.1918 Launched and 8.1918 completed by Sunderland SB Co. Ltd, Sunderland for Cairn Line of Steamships Ltd(Cairns, Noble & Co.,mgrs), Newcastle. 8.5.1918 Missed by torpedo while in tow from Wear to Tees for engine installation. 1928 Cairns, Noble & Co. taken over by Furness, Withy & Co. Ltd. 1952 Sold to BISCO for scrapping after 180 round Atlantic voyages. 30.6.1952 Moved up to Clayton & Davie Ltd, Dunston from Newcastle quayside.

Regards
Henk Jungerius


----------



## Pat Thompson (Jan 25, 2006)

Greetings,

There is a picture of the Empire Jumna here, it's possible the one you have already seen 

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20Ships/Old%20Ships%20E/slides/Empire%20Jumna-01.html


And for the Cairn boat have a look here as there are loads.

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20Ships/Old%20Ships%20C/


----------



## billh35 (Sep 12, 2009)

Sorry to be so long saying thanks! Sadly my dad passed away recently but he he loved looking at the pic of the Empire Jumna.


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

My sincere condolences Bill, it's not easy, but at least he had a good innings.


----------



## peterudd (Mar 26, 2012)

*Empire Jumna - Captain David Temple*

My late Grangfather Captain David Temple of Belfast, Northern Ireland, UK captained the Jumna in 1945/46. Although I know little about his war service, There is an article in the Belfast Telegraph from February 1946 when he Captained the Jumna into Finland. It was the first vessel into the country after the end of WW2 and the stocks of oil etc were very low. I believe the ship was 'dressed' for its arrival and met by a huge crowd of very relieved Finns.


----------



## billh35 (Sep 12, 2009)

peterudd said:


> My late Grangfather Captain David Temple of Belfast, Northern Ireland, UK captained the Jumna in 1945/46. Although I know little about his war service, There is an article in the Belfast Telegraph from February 1946 when he Captained the Jumna into Finland. It was the first vessel into the country after the end of WW2 and the stocks of oil etc were very low. I believe the ship was 'dressed' for its arrival and met by a huge crowd of very relieved Finns.


I remember my father speaking about David Temple, if I remember rightly he lived on or around the Upper Oldpark Road. My dad also recounted that on the Jumna they were also the first ship into Danzig after the war. My dad had very fond memories of his time on the Jumna and I believe when they were laid up in Greenock he was able to get my mum across from Belfast for a visit to the ship. He also used to speak about one of his ships (either the Jumna or the Cairnvalona) being rammed broadside whilst lying in the Thames Estuary and her taking on quite a list before she stablised. He had been in the engine room and got knocked from his feet.

My dad spoke fondly of Captain Temple - I think they went through a lot together.


----------

